# Amtrak Equipment for Sale 2018



## Just-Thinking-51 (Oct 18, 2018)

Amtrak® - Request for Bid

SALE OFFER 2019-02

Sale of Surplus Rolling Stock Equipment Diesel Locomotives and Rail Cars

Description: Amtrak is soliciting bids for various decommissioned inactive fleet cars/locomotives.

LINE #1 - Heritage Baggage Cars Weight 117,000 lbs. each​

CAR #​DESCRIPTION​LOCATION​BID PRICE:

​

#1707​1953 Heritage Baggage Car​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#1717​1953 Heritage Baggage Car​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#1730​1961 Heritage Baggage Car​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#1733​1961 Heritage Baggage Car​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#1755​1950 Heritage Baggage Car​Beech Grove, IN​_________​

#1731​1961 Heritage Baggage Car​Wilmington, DE​_________

#1756​1961 Heritage Baggage Car​Wilmington, DE​_________

#1762​1954 Heritage Baggage Car​Wilmington, DE​_________

​

LINE #2 - Santa Fe Parlour Cars Hi-Level Lounge - Weight 194,000 lbs. each

CAR #​​DESCRIPTION​​LOCATION​BID PRICE:

​​

#39970​​1954 Parlour Car, High Level Lounge ​Beech Grove, IN ​_________

#39972​​1954 Parlour Car, High Level Lounge​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#39973​​1954 Parlour Car, High Level Lounge ​Beech Grove, IN ​_________​

#39974​​1954 Parlour Car, High Level Lounge ​Beech Grove, IN​_________​

#39975​​1954 Parlour Car, High Level Lounge ​Beech Grove, IN ​_________

LINE #3 - P40 Diesel Locomotives - Weight 263,340 lbs. each

CAR #​DESCRIPTION​​LOCATION​BID PRICE:

#800​1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive​Beech Grove, IN ​_________

#801​1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#802​1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#803​1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#804​1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive​Beech Grove, IN ​_________

#805​1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive​Beech Grove, IN ​_________

#806​1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#811​1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#813​1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive​Beech Grove, IN​​_________

#825​1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#826​1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#828​1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive​Wilmington, DE​_________

LINE #4 - Horizon Cars Weight 110,500 lbs.

CAR #​DESCRIPTION​LOCATION​BID PRICE:

​

#58100​1989 Horizon Club Dinette​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#54506​1989 Horizon Coach​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#54520​1989 Horizon Coach​Beech Grove, IN​_________​

#54528​1989 Horizon Coach ​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#54538​1989 Horizon Coach ​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#53502​1989 Horizon Full Dinette​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#54564​1989 Horizon Coach​Wilmington, DE​_________

LINE #5 - EMD F40 Diesel Locomotives Weight 260,340 lbs. each

CAR #​DESCRIPTION​LOCATION​BID PRICE:​

#401​1987​F40 Diesel Locomotive ​Bear, DE​_________

#402​1987​F40 Diesel Locomotive ​Bear, DE​_________​

#404​1987​F40 Diesel Locomotive ​Bear, DE​_________

#408​1987​F40 Diesel Locomotive ​Bear, DE​_________

#409​1987​F40 Diesel Locomotive ​Bear, DE​_________

#403​1987​F40 Diesel Locomotive ​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#405​1987​F40 Diesel Locomotive ​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#407​1987​F40 Diesel Locomotive ​Beech Grove, IN​_________

LINE #6 - P42 Diesel Locomotives Weight 268,000 lbs. each

CAR #​DESCRIPTION​LOCATION​BID PRICE

#21​1996 GE P42 Diesel ​ ​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#49​1997 GE P42 Diesel ​ ​Beech Grove, IN​_________

#70​1996 GE P42 Diesel ​ ​Beech Grove, IN​_________

LINE #7 - Army Flats Weight 130,000

Material Handling Cars Weights 101,000 lbs. each

CAR #​DESCRIPTION​LOCATION​​BID PRICE:​

#15679​​1953 Army Flat Car ​​New Haven, CT ​_________

#15744​​1953 Army Flat Car​ ​New Haven, CT​_________

#1503​1990 Material Handling Car​New Haven, CT​_________

#1542​1990 Material Handling Car​New Haven, CT​​_________​

#1557 ​1990 Material Handling Car ​New Haven, CT​​_________

BID CLOSE DATE: November 14, 2018


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Oct 18, 2018)

https://procurement.amtrak.com/irj/portal/anonymous?NavigationTarget=navurl://c14b70706495ce1dac9a981cc142f8cc

https://procurement.amtrak.com/irj/portal/anonymous?NavigationTarget=navurl://c14b70706495ce1dac9a981cc142f8cc


----------



## OBS (Oct 18, 2018)

Very interesting, thanks!


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 18, 2018)

So they're finally selling the PPCs, huh? Hopefully they end up in a good, non scrap yard home.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 18, 2018)

Engine 21 was involved in the 2013 accident on the Empire Builder when it hit a bulldozer. Horrible candidate for future operation as it probably has been parted out.

Engine 49: fuel system fire. Good candidate for static preservation. Probably has been parted out.

Engine 70: fuel system fire. Good candidate for static preservation. Probably parted out.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Oct 18, 2018)

Interesting that they're selliing the F40's... If I had my mega millions and place to run it, I just might invoke my "Men/Boys & Cost of toys" thing and buy a couple. But they'd have to be original "screamers" not CAT conversions.


----------



## Pere Flyer (Oct 18, 2018)

I suspect the Horizons up for bid have been parted out, too, unless individual circumstances indicate otherwise.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 18, 2018)

All of the baggage cars are the former UP Budd coaches that were tubed out and turned into baggage cars. I would be nervous about buying any of these. They weren't designed for the job so I've heard that there is a potential for frame damage. But if you aren't using them for operation and want them for a static museum exhibit room, or storage space.

The more interesting heritage cars the diners, dorm-lounges, and actual baggage cars are not included yet. Those are the cars I would have more interest in. However if anyone wants inspections I can recommend you to people I know who can do them for you.


----------



## railiner (Oct 18, 2018)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> https://procurement.amtrak.com/irj/portal/anonymous?NavigationTarget=navurl://c14b70706495ce1dac9a981cc142f8cc
> 
> https://procurement.amtrak.com/irj/portal/anonymous?NavigationTarget=navurl://c14b70706495ce1dac9a981cc142f8cc


I was skimming thru that request for information on the food operation....really surprised that Amtrak is seriously considering getting rid of its OBS staff....

Has anyone heard of the union's reaction to this?

I can tell you, that if I was involved, I would have the union's put out a similar request for information, to see "best practices" to replace the entire Amtrak executive management....and distribute any results to Congress and the press....


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Oct 18, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> The more interesting heritage cars the diners, dorm-lounges, and actual baggage cars are not included yet. Those are the cars I would have more interest in.


Yes that brings up a good question. Why are they not cleaning out the heritage equipment? To have the PPC on this list, but not the dorm-lounge that were deactivated much longer ago. Weird.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 18, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> All of the baggage cars are the former UP Budd coaches that were tubed out and turned into baggage cars. I would be nervous about buying any of these. They weren't designed for the job so I've heard that there is a potential for frame damage. But if you aren't using them for operation and want them for a static museum exhibit room, or storage space.
> 
> The more interesting heritage cars the diners, dorm-lounges, and actual baggage cars are not included yet. Those are the cars I would have more interest in. However if anyone wants inspections I can recommend you to people I know who can do them for you.


When you say dorm-lounge, are you referring to the crew dorms such as 10020 "Pacific Bend"?


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Oct 18, 2018)

railiner said:


> I was skimming thru that request for information on the food operation....really surprised that Amtrak is seriously considering getting rid of its OBS staff....
> 
> Has anyone heard of the union's reaction to this?
> 
> I can tell you, that if I was involved, I would have the union's put out a similar request for information, to see "best practices" to replace the entire Amtrak executive management....and distribute any results to Congress and the press....


I know for a fact that Newrest is active involved in this.

http://www.newrest.eu/en/who-we-work-for/railway-companies/

As for best practices I like, but an waste of paper.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Oct 18, 2018)

Speaking of "old equipment," whatever happened to the "Sluimber Coach" cars? They were what I used on my first trip on the old Brodaway Limited. They even had in-room sink & toilet, as did roomettes. Were they "steam" related and therefore could not be used or converted for electric/HEP usage or something? Because I noticed they had disappeared just after the F40's came on scene.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 18, 2018)

AutoTrDvr said:


> Speaking of "old equipment," whatever happened to the "Sluimber Coach" cars? They were what I used on my first trip on the old Brodaway Limited. They even had in-room sink & toilet, as did roomettes. Were they "steam" related and therefore could not be used or converted for electric/HEP usage or something? Because I noticed they had disappeared just after the F40's came on scene.


I don't think the issue with the slumber coaches was technical - I think they just felt that it was no longer a profitable service. As to where they are now, as far as I know some have been scrapped and others are in museums. I don't think Amtrak has them anymore.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Oct 18, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> When you say dorm-lounge, are you referring to the crew dorms such as 10020 "Pacific Bend"?


Not Seaboard but when I read dorm-lounge, I thought of the 10+6 sleepers that had the bedrooms removed. These cars were to have a lounge installed in its place. No such cars had a lounge installed, but that was the plan for 5 minutes or so.


----------



## jis (Oct 18, 2018)

Slumbercoaches actually fell victim to the conversion to retention toilets. They had way too many toilets I suppose that needed conversion in each car. It was known that they were not going to be converted when the retention toilet conversion program started, after some fishermen in Florida complained about getting pooped on while they fished under a bridge.


----------



## frequentflyer (Oct 18, 2018)

https://procurement.amtrak.com/irj/portal/anonymous?standAlone=true&sapDocumentRenderingMode=Edge&HistoryMode=1&windowId=WID1539880935979&NavMode=0

Under non construction business oppurtunities.

*LINE #1 - Heritage Baggage Cars – Weight 117,000 lbs. each *

[SIZE=11pt]CAR #[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] DESCRIPTION LOCATION BID PRICE:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#1707 1953 Heritage Baggage Car Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#1717 1953 Heritage Baggage Car Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#1730 1961 Heritage Baggage Car Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#1733 1961 Heritage Baggage Car Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#1755 1950 Heritage Baggage Car Beech Grove, IN _________ [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#1731 1961 Heritage Baggage Car Wilmington, DE _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#1756 1961 Heritage Baggage Car Wilmington, DE _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#1762 1954 Heritage Baggage Car Wilmington, DE _________[/SIZE]

*LINE #2 - Santa Fe “Parlour Cars” Hi-Level Lounge - Weight 194,000 lbs. each*

[SIZE=11pt]CAR #[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] DESCRIPTION LOCATION BID PRICE:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#39970 1954 Parlour Car, High –Level Lounge Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#39972 1954 Parlour Car, High –Level Lounge Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#39973 1954 Parlour Car, High –Level Lounge Beech Grove, IN  _________ [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#39974 1954 Parlour Car, High –Level Lounge Beech Grove, IN _________ [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#39975 1954 Parlour Car, High –Level Lounge Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

*LINE #3 - P40 Diesel Locomotive’s - Weight 263,340 lbs. each*

[SIZE=11pt]CAR #[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] DESCRIPTION LOCATION BID PRICE:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#800 1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#801 1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#802 1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#803 1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#804 1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#805 1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#806 1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#811 1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#813 1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#825 1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#826 1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#828 1993 P-40 Diesel Locomotive Wilmington, DE _________[/SIZE]

*LINE #4 - Horizon Cars – Weight 110,500 lbs.*

[SIZE=11pt]CAR #[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] DESCRIPTION LOCATION BID PRICE:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#58100 1989 Horizon Club Dinette Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#54506 1989 Horizon Coach Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#54520 1989 Horizon Coach Beech Grove, IN _________ [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#54528 1989 Horizon Coach Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#54538 1989 Horizon Coach Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#53502 1989 Horizon Full Dinette Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#54564 1989 Horizon Coach Wilmington, DE _________[/SIZE]

*LINE #5 - EMD F40 Diesel Locomotive’s – Weight 260,340 lbs. each*

[SIZE=11pt]CAR #[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] DESCRIPTION LOCATION BID PRICE: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#401 1987 F40 Diesel Locomotive Bear, DE _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#402 1987 F40 Diesel Locomotive Bear, DE _________ [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#404 1987 F40 Diesel Locomotive Bear, DE _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#408 1987 F40 Diesel Locomotive Bear, DE _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#409 1987 F40 Diesel Locomotive Bear, DE _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#403 1987 F40 Diesel Locomotive Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#405 1987 F40 Diesel Locomotive Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#407 1987 F40 Diesel Locomotive Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

*LINE #6 - P42 Diesel Locomotive’s – Weight 268,000 lbs. each*

[SIZE=11pt]CAR #[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] DESCRIPTION LOCATION BID PRICE[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#21 1996 GE P42 Diesel Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#49 1997 GE P42 Diesel Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#70  1996 GE P42 Diesel Beech Grove, IN _________[/SIZE]

*LINE #7 - Army Flats – Weight 130,000*

* Material Handling Cars – Weights 101,000 lbs. each *

[SIZE=11pt]CAR #[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] DESCRIPTION LOCATION BID PRICE: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#15679 1953 Army Flat Car New Haven, CT _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#15744 1953 Army Flat Car New Haven, CT _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#1503 1990 Material Handling Car New Haven, CT _________[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#1542 1990 Material Handling Car New Haven, CT _________ [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]#1557 1990 Material Handling Car New Haven, CT _________[/SIZE]

BID CLOSE DATE: November 14, 2018


----------



## railiner (Oct 18, 2018)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > I was skimming thru that request for information on the food operation....really surprised that Amtrak is seriously considering getting rid of its OBS staff....
> ...


I could well be a 'waste of paper', but it might provide good ammunition in the fight to save their jobs....

I think perhaps, if this conversation continues, the mods should move it to another thread?


----------



## jis (Oct 18, 2018)

Already being discussed here: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/73892-amtrak-equipment-for-sale-2018/

MODERATOR NOTE: the 2 topics were merged


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 18, 2018)

jis said:


> Slumbercoaches actually fell victim to the conversion to retention toilets. They had way too many toilets I suppose that needed conversion in each car. It was known that they were not going to be converted when the retention toilet conversion program started, after some fishermen in Florida complained about getting pooped on while they fished under a bridge.


Passengers were also asked not to use the bathroom in the station, right?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 18, 2018)

The cars I were referring to were the Pacific ______ and Pine _______ that lost their six bedrooms and became crew dorms. Amtrak still has twenty sitting around various yards. The diners and those cars are the ones I would be interested in. Now if I could get all five PPCs I could use them.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 18, 2018)

Wouldn't this probably fit better in the main Amtrak Rail Discussion forum instead of the PV forum?


----------



## OBS (Oct 18, 2018)

railiner said:


> Just-Thinking-51 said:
> 
> 
> > https://procurement.amtrak.com/irj/portal/anonymous?NavigationTarget=navurl://c14b70706495ce1dac9a981cc142f8cc
> ...


This is what motivated the public protests that the unions have been doing lately.


----------



## OBS (Oct 18, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Slumbercoaches actually fell victim to the conversion to retention toilets. They had way too many toilets I suppose that needed conversion in each car. It was known that they were not going to be converted when the retention toilet conversion program started, after some fishermen in Florida complained about getting pooped on while they fished under a bridge.
> ...


Correct.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 18, 2018)

OBS said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > jis said:
> ...


But I imagine plenty did it anyway?


----------



## Skyline (Oct 18, 2018)

jis said:


> Slumbercoaches actually fell victim to the conversion to retention toilets. They had way too many toilets I suppose that needed conversion in each car. It was known that they were not going to be converted when the retention toilet conversion program started, after some fishermen in Florida complained about getting pooped on while they fished under a bridge.


*OK, never fish under a bridge?*


----------



## railiner (Oct 18, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Slumbercoaches actually fell victim to the conversion to retention toilets. They had way too many toilets I suppose that needed conversion in each car. It was known that they were not going to be converted when the retention toilet conversion program started, after some fishermen in Florida complained about getting pooped on while they fished under a bridge.
> ...


They used to have a sign saying: "Please flush the toilet after each use, _Except _while train is standing in the station."


----------



## Anthony V (Oct 18, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> So they're finally selling the PPCs, huh? Hopefully they end up in a good, non scrap yard home.


Maybe Corridor Capital will buy them and add them to their existing Hi-Level fleet.


----------



## AGM.12 (Oct 18, 2018)

Since the Horizons are to be replaced, maybe NCDOT could pick up some to augment their fleet for the Piedmonts and/or Carolinian services.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Oct 18, 2018)

Anthony V said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > So they're finally selling the PPCs, huh? Hopefully they end up in a good, non scrap yard home.
> ...


Hopefully, they will go someone who will actually use them, not stick them in a yard near St. Louis and beg people to buy them.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 18, 2018)

MikefromCrete said:


> Anthony V said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


I'm sure most of the stuff like horizons, P42DC as I already demonstrated, and locomotives are pretty much wrecked units, or parted out to the point it would be a bad purchase.

Even though I might go after a 17xx baggage car because the trucks are the real value.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 18, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Slumbercoaches actually fell victim to the conversion to retention toilets. They had way too many toilets I suppose that needed conversion in each car. It was known that they were not going to be converted when the retention toilet conversion program started, after some fishermen in Florida complained about getting pooped on while they fished under a bridge.
> ...


Passengers will please refrain...

In those days, sometimes you could open the top half of the dutch doors to take pictures if the crew was cool about it and you weren't doing anything overtly stupid. But that sudden mist on your face on a sunny day wasn't rain...


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 18, 2018)

railiner said:


> Just-Thinking-51 said:
> 
> 
> > https://procurement.amtrak.com/irj/portal/anonymous?NavigationTarget=navurl://c14b70706495ce1dac9a981cc142f8cc
> ...


Hmmm! I see the format of the Amtrak contact person's email. Does this mean mail to [email protected] would reach his office directly?


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 19, 2018)

me_little_me said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Just-Thinking-51 said:
> ...


Sorry, where'd you see that format?


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 19, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...


Look at the first link then go to the Food and Beverage item (mentioned by railiner). I went there and saw the email address of contact. Lastname and first two initials of first name @ amtrak.com

25 years ago, seeing first initial and lastname at the site was pretty typical for an email so it immediately caught my attention to see that this might be Amtrak's current variation of that concept.


----------



## KnightRail (Oct 20, 2018)

Pere Flyer said:


> I suspect the Horizons up for bid have been parted out, too, unless individual circumstances indicate otherwise.


All Horizions listed have defects such as strike damage, freeze damage, derailment damage, etc. None are revenue service ready.

P40s, unknown what kind of trucks they are even on now. Years ago when there was a truck shortage, they were all robbed of their trucks to keep P42s in service and were placed on shop trucks. Those have been sitting for many years. Total overhauls needed to get those in service. Similar situation for the F40s.

Years ago it was publicly known that there was desire to keep retired operational passenger equipment out of other operators hands. This still seems to be the case with no heritage diners offered. The parlor cars being an exception since their application is so limited. They are high level, needing a transition car to use with any other single level equipment. They are not ADA compliant or wheelchair accessible. Most other offerings like the baggage cars are maybe candidates for work trains or for scrap.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Oct 21, 2018)

KnightRail said:


> Years ago it was publicly known that there was desire to keep retired operational passenger equipment out of other operators hands. This still seems to be the case with no heritage diners offered. The parlor cars being an exception since their application is so limited.


Do have to wonder who would buy a heritage diner that would be a threat to Amtrak. Local tourist train now with on board dining service. Leave Cooperstown have dinner and return later in the evening to Cooperstown. Does not seem much of a threat. Oh I am sure one or two will be rebuilt to run behind Amtrak trains, but a threat to Amtrak bread and butter?

Better sell them and recover some cash, then let them rust away in a yard.


----------



## neroden (Oct 24, 2018)

Selling the P40 rebuilds surprises me a little.  Those were done to fill in a gap in the supply of diesel locomotives. I guess enough Siemens Chargers have been delivered that these are not essential any more? I thought the Chargers were being delivered rather slowly.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 24, 2018)

neroden said:


> Selling the P40 rebuilds surprises me a little. Those were done to fill in a gap in the supply of diesel locomotives. I guess enough Siemens Chargers have been delivered that these are not essential any more? I thought the Chargers were being delivered rather slowly.


They're selling the P40 rebuilds? I thought they're just getting rid of the old, tired P40s weren't been rebuilt or improved and have just been sitting in a yard for years...


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Oct 24, 2018)

The P40 listed had been sitting for several years now. They were in Delaware stored, but transfer to Beech and stripped of there trucks, a few years back. They may be on shop trucks, or just on the cracked P-42 trucks they were stripped to replace. They are far from serviceable. Stuff and mount is a possibility, if they are sitting on a old crack truck. Otherwise scrap metal it is.


----------



## jis (Oct 24, 2018)

They are mostly the P40s that don't have any trucks anymore possibly, as they were taken to replace trucks of P42s that were destroyed due to careless handling of repairs in Beech Grove.

Ah, I see Just-thinkin just mentioned what I was saying. I agree.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Oct 24, 2018)

Rebuilt ones were:

809, 814-818, 821-824, 830-832, 835, 837

Stored and transfer to Indiana.

800-806, 811, 813, 826, 828

Engine listed for sell.

#800​

#801​

#802​

#803​

#804​

#805​

#806​

#811​

#813​

#825​

#826​

#828​

In recap there junk that been stripped of there trucks, and probably other parts.

Only thing interesting is the PPC. The other interesting question is why all the dining cars, crew dorm+lounge, and baggage cars that are not listed for sale.

Yes Amtrak has a policy but scrap steel price is still money for other projects.


----------



## nti1094 (Oct 30, 2018)

It sees Amtrak is planning to sell surplus equipment including the old santa fe high level lounges!

http://trn.trains.com/sitefiles/resources/image.aspx?item={AF1D1ADA-E66A-4917-B40E-BE933F24599B}'> http://trn.trains.com/sitefiles/resources/image.aspx?item={AF1D1ADA-E66A-4917-B40E-BE933F24599B}


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 30, 2018)

nti1094 said:


> It sees Amtrak is planning to sell surplus equipment including the old santa fe high level lounges! http://trn.trains.com/sitefiles/resources/image.aspx?item={AF1D1ADA-E66A-4917-B40E-BE933F24599B}'> http://trn.trains.com/sitefiles/resources/image.aspx?item={AF1D1ADA-E66A-4917-B40E-BE933F24599B}
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to be posting this as if its new information, but you do realize that this is what weve been discussing in this thread the entire time. You know what Im saying?


----------

